# OSS now supports X-FI!!!



## mab1376 (Apr 10, 2008)

works great for MP3's an other misc playback, it is beta code so be warned, works with all distros 2.6+

v4.0 build 1013 and up, current is 1015

http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 10, 2008)

hmm Im really new to Linux, but does this cover Ubuntu?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 10, 2008)

sure does just download the .deb package and double click it to install just like an exe.

do a reboot and you should be set.

go to system>settings>sound and make sure everything says OSS


----------



## pagalms (Apr 10, 2008)

32 & 64bit or just 64?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 10, 2008)

32 bit and 64 bit (2 versions)


----------



## pagalms (Apr 10, 2008)

And is there any difference between 2,6 (x86) and 2,6 (amd64) (i'm using AMD 64 X2 cpu)?
edit: Looks like i'm found answer to my question 
Thanks for info, i'm downloading Ubuntu right now.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 10, 2008)

just to make sure you know the amd64 build of ubuntu just has a slightly differently compiled kernel. so if you're running an x2 its advised, but if you run the amd version you can get the actual creative compiled driver.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2008)

AAh.. finally! I was toiling to get the Creative drivers to work.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2008)

Good news is that it works like a champ. Better news is that I actually found it to sound better than the latest Windows driver from Creative. The card works alright, no mode selection.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 11, 2008)

sweet deal, glad i could help 

im so happy i got it working!!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 11, 2008)

pagalms said:


> And is there any difference between 2,6 (x86) and 2,6 (amd64) (i'm using AMD 64 X2 cpu)?
> edit: Looks like i'm found answer to my question
> Thanks for info, i'm downloading Ubuntu right now.



Skip Ubuntu, not worth it. Go get OpenSUSE 10.3, it's much better.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 11, 2008)

Mmm ok. Ubuntu installation failed anyway


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

must be a giant ass relief to creative cause they dont have to get off their fat lazy asses and work on/ make a linux driver.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> must be a giant ass relief to creative cause they dont have to get off their fat lazy asses and work on/ make a linux driver.



They can't even make proper Windows Vista drivers. I wouldn't count on them for anything. There are so many other sound card manufacturers out there anyway. Does EAX even work on Linux?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2008)

This OSS module provides basic PCM output, you don't get any features that are exclusive to the product. Besides, I found the output quality better than the Windows driver provided by Creative. For reference I listened to the radio station Groove Salad (on SomaFM, link in my sig) using VLC for Windows and Linux (FC7), the output on the Linux (FC7) + OSS + VLC sounded better.


----------



## xfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Any one think Creative are gonna sue the guy making these drivers?

I wonder when 3850 drivers come out for linux. ATI isnt even supporting Hybrid Xfire for Linux ATM.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 11, 2008)

xfire said:


> Any one think Creative are gonna sue the guy making these drivers?



i could see them doing that based on recent events. 



jonmcc33 said:


> Skip Ubuntu, not worth it. Go get OpenSUSE 10.3, it's much better.



personlly i like the apt package manager that you get from debian based distros too much


----------



## xfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Apt can be got to Suse too but I'm a Ubuntu fan too. 
The consumer should file a case against creative for bad driver support.


----------



## p3n1x420 (Apr 11, 2008)

what about freebsd support?


----------



## p3n1x420 (Apr 11, 2008)

ah, i see they have a d/l for the latest bsd versions. excellent!!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 12, 2008)

xfire said:


> Apt can be got to Suse too but I'm a Ubuntu fan too.
> The consumer should file a case against creative for bad driver support.



Why? Creative clearly states what OS is supported when you buy the package. In no way do they state anything about future support. File a case all you want, they have covered their bases and you'll just lose.

You would make more impact by just not buying their products to begin with.


----------



## flashstar (Apr 12, 2008)

Creative finally released the reference papers for the X-fi to OSS, so no suing here.


----------



## xfire (Apr 12, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Why? Creative clearly states what OS is supported when you buy the package. In no way do they state anything about future support. File a case all you want, they have covered their bases and you'll just lose.
> 
> You would make more impact by just not buying their products to begin with.


I dont own creative stuff ATM. I had a 2.0 speakers long back and they lasted for around 7 years. They were pretty good and I guess one cant really file a case against them for bad driver support


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 12, 2008)

xfire said:


> I dont own creative stuff ATM. I had a 2.0 speakers long back and they lasted for around 7 years. They were pretty good and I guess one cant really file a case against them for bad driver support



If it says on the retail box when you purchase it that it supports Windows 2000 and XP, and you go get Windows Vista or a Linux distro and the sound card doesn't work then there's nothing you can do. Creative Labs never guaranteed support on other operating systems nor did they put it on the box when you purchased it. 

I dislike that they don't implement all features of the Audigy2 ZS that I have for Windows Vista but can't do anything about it. That's why I'm using Daniel_K's drivers instead. 

In regards to Linux, I just have to use something that's compatible. I have OpenSUSE 10.3 loaded on both my Dell Latitude D400 laptop and a Dell Optiplex GX270 ATM. Everything, including the onboard audio, works great on both. 

The only incentive to buy a Creative Labs product in the past was for EAX but newer games aren't even coming with EAX support as Windows Vista moved to OpenAL. Free multichannel audio capability for everyone instead of proprietary EAX.


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

All This shows that linux is getting popular. Lets see if they start biting into M$'s share in the future


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

xfire said:


> All This shows that linux is getting popular. Lets see if they start biting into M$'s share in the future



That's not really going to happen. Mac will have a bigger chance of biting into it than Linux will. 

I personally can't believe that America's Army dropped Linux support with version 2.50. That's pathetic!


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

There is good chance of it happening if more and more people are shown how good it is.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like my PC is black hole for Linux. I've tried 5 different installations in past 3 days with no luck 
I want to try out these drivers so much, but i can't even install Linux


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

Are all those the latest versions. Try disabling ACPI and doing it.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 13, 2008)

At first I thought this was a VERY cruel joke, but it seems like you aren't lying! I'll have to give these a try this afternoon. I thought the OSS X-fi drivers were at a stand-still.. so what happened?


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

xfire said:


> Are all those the latest versions. Try disabling ACPI and doing it.



Ubuntu 8.04 beta 32bit - shows hdb I/O read error after loading screen
Ubuntu 8.04 beta AMD64 - Black screen instead of loading bar. cd-rom reads something and then stops. 
OpenSuse 10.3 32bit - can't install lot of packages.
Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 - same as 8.04 AMD64
Ubuntu 7.10 32bit - it stops when "kernel loading" message appears.

But funniest thing is - i had succesfully installed Ubuntu on my PC a lot of times before i got teh Vista. Looks like Vista is the root of all evil


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

Just disable HPET under ACPI settings of bios and try.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

Only thing i found in bios with ACPI was "ACPI suspend time", which lets me choose between "S3 (Suspend to RAM)" and "S1 (Power on suspend)".
Bios - Phoenix Award v6.00PG, board - Abit KN9-SLI.
I didn't change any BIOS settings or hardware from last time i got Ubuntu working on my pc.


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

May be its unable to read from the NTFS format of vista. Remove the HDD in which Vista is and try.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> That's not really going to happen. Mac will have a bigger chance of biting into it than Linux will.
> 
> I personally can't believe that America's Army dropped Linux support with version 2.50. That's pathetic!



I'll have to go with xfire's views here because it's way more easier to make a switch from Windows to Linux than to Mac. Mac means a 1000 odd dollars worth new hardware. Linux means a 1000 odd MB worth free download added to your existing hardware. Now that even complex hardware components such as X-Fi and video-cards (at least NVidia put in a great deal of with their Linux/BSD drivers), it's pointing more towards Linux gaining momentum.

And yeah, America's Army isn't indicative of Linux losing momentum. Computers used for playing games is still a minority and people use Linux for a host of other reasons, of which they use a Mac for.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Ubuntu 8.04 beta 32bit - shows hdb I/O read error after loading screen
> Ubuntu 8.04 beta AMD64 - Black screen instead of loading bar. cd-rom reads something and then stops.
> OpenSuse 10.3 32bit - can't install lot of packages.
> Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 - same as 8.04 AMD64
> ...



Did you select KDE for OpenSUSE? Gnome doesn't work too well with it.

You have to add repositories in OpenSUSE and will be able to install anything.

http://en.opensuse.org/Package_Repositories

http://en.opensuse.org/Additional_YaST_Package_Repositories


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I'll have to go with xfire's views here because it's way more easier to make a switch from Windows to Linux than to Mac. Mac means a 1000 odd dollars worth new hardware. Linux means a 1000 odd MB worth free download added to your existing hardware. Now that even complex hardware components such as X-Fi and video-cards (at least NVidia put in a great deal of with their Linux/BSD drivers), it's pointing more towards Linux gaining momentum.



Yeah, I'd have to agree with you about which is easier to switch to. But Mac has those lovely commercials that convince a lot of "average Joe" people that Macs just work better. 

If I ever spent money on a Mac I'd feel like I am throwing my money away to be honest. I got a spare Dell Optiplex GX270 from my work, put a pair of SATA hard drives in it and have OpenSUSE running on it with no problems. Everything I have installed OpenSUSE on just works.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Yeah, I'd have to agree with you about which is easier to switch to. But Mac has those lovely commercials that convince a lot of "average Joe" people that Macs just work better.
> 
> If I ever spent money on a Mac I'd feel like I am throwing my money away to be honest. I got a spare Dell Optiplex GX270 from my work, put a pair of SATA hard drives in it and have OpenSUSE running on it with no problems. Everything I have installed OpenSUSE on just works.



Today's 'Average Joe' is smarter than what defines that term. With Ubuntu's popularity on the rise, even without expensive commercials, the guy on the street knows he needn't buy a totally new machine to run Linux (though most curious 'average Joes' don't quite know the fact about Ubuntu being a Linux distribution. Oh well, they get their alternative alright.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

xfire said:


> May be its unable to read from the NTFS format of vista. Remove the HDD in which Vista is and try.



Damn, i wanted to install it on second partition of Vista's HDD. Second HDD is full of all my stuff and third is old and freakin' loud. 



jonmcc33 said:


> Did you select KDE for OpenSUSE? Gnome doesn't work too well with it.
> 
> You have to add repositories in OpenSUSE and will be able to install anything.
> 
> ...



Nop, i selected Gnome for it. Ok, i'll try with KDE.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Today's 'Average Joe' is smarter than what defines that term. With Ubuntu's popularity on the rise, even without expensive commercials, the guy on the street knows he needn't buy a totally new machine to run Linux (though most curious 'average Joes' don't quite know the fact about Ubuntu being a Linux distribution. Oh well, they get their alternative alright.



The average Joe to me is someone that takes their computer in to Geek Squad for any problems. No, I do not work there and yes I do laugh at how much that place rips people off. I'm actually boycotting Best Buy because of Geek Squad and what they did to my mother's PC that I built for her. Long story but they wanted to charge her $700 for a $50 PSU and $50 motherboard replacement when both were fine.

Linux might be a bit too much for the average Joe. It's not that user friendly as you think. There are a few things that need command line interaction which the average Joe will never comprehend. The average Joe will not understand that you cannot put Windows applications and executables and run them on Linux. Sure, there is Wine but Wine is far from perfect. 

I'm far from the average user, having worked IT support for large companies for the past 10 years of my life. I even need to do some digging to find out how to do things in Linux. At least I am familiar with Unix commands after having done a little bit of it in the USAF. I didn't find "converting" to Linux to be that easy at all. I went through quite a bit of distros before I found one that just worked, and even with OpenSUSE I needed to add repositories myself.


----------



## xfire (Apr 13, 2008)

Try it on the old one you'll be suprised to see its performance with linux. My old one used to be like that but not with linux.

As to popularity of Ubuntu Dell choose it over other distro's so that gives it a boost and for ubuntu ads there will be none but it is comprimised by Merchandise and free shipping of Cd's. Just have to get Bill Gates to wear a Ubuntu Shirt  . Anyway for a shocker type ubuntu logo in google image search with safe search disabled.

Edit: The reason they try to run .exe is because they are used to using Windows from the star. Imagine for once if Ubuntu was the most used, everyone would be thinking why .deb doesnt work on windows. Though Linux isnt easy in all areas, but the areas in which it beats windows is done by a fair margin.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Nop, i selected Gnome for it. Ok, i'll try with KDE.



Yeah, I had to find that out myself. It's nice that they offer it as an option but KDE is where it's at for OpenSUSE. Plus, don't forget to add the repositories.

Go to *Lizard* > Applications > System > Administrator Settings > (root password) > Software > *Software Repositories*

Just add the URLs. You want Oss, Non-oss and Packman minimum. You can add nVIDIA or ATi if that's the video card you have. The more you add the more software options you have to install.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok thanks, i'm burning OpenSuse on DVD right now and i hope it will install this time. 
edit: Holy polarbear with yellow chainsaw, it worked! I'm on OpenSuse now!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Ok thanks, i'm burning OpenSuse on DVD right now and i hope it will install this time.
> edit: Holy polarbear with yellow chainsaw, it worked! I'm on OpenSuse now!



And this is for you too: http://packages.opensuse-community.org/

Run a search on any software package for your OpenSUSE version and it has one click installs for them. No need to type in code/etc. Really useful as well.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

xfire said:


> Try it on the old one you'll be suprised to see its performance with linux. My old one used to be like that but not with linux.
> 
> As to popularity of Ubuntu Dell choose it over other distro's so that gives it a boost and for ubuntu ads there will be none but it is comprimised by Merchandise and free shipping of Cd's. Just have to get Bill Gates to wear a Ubuntu Shirt  . Anyway for a shocker type ubuntu logo in google image search with safe search disabled.
> 
> Edit: The reason they try to run .exe is because they are used to using Windows from the star. Imagine for once if Ubuntu was the most used, everyone would be thinking why .deb doesnt work on windows. Though Linux isnt easy in all areas, but the areas in which it beats windows is done by a fair margin.



The area it beats Windows in is security. You don't need to worry about a virus when using Linux although AV programs are offered for it.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for help


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 13, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Thank you so much for help



No problem, and FYI in the event that you missed it, since you seem to like AMD you now use something that AMD is an official sponsor of: http://en.opensuse.org/Sponsors/AMD


----------



## pagalms (Apr 13, 2008)

One more question - how can i set OpenSuse to use OSS? I have installed these drivers (x86 rpm on 32bit OpenSuse), but there's no volume icon and sound too.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 14, 2008)

pagalms said:


> One more question - how can i set OpenSuse to use OSS? I have installed these drivers (x86 rpm on 32bit OpenSuse), but there's no volume icon and sound too.



Best bet is to check the website: http://www.opensound.com/linux.html

I don't have mine with a Creative Labs sound card so I cannot speak from experience.


----------



## xfire (Apr 14, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> The area it beats Windows in is security. You don't need to worry about a virus when using Linux although AV programs are offered for it.


Other areas in which it beats windows
Stability
Installation Speed
Startup may be as slow as windows(with all the HDD checking and all) but once it starts it's faster.
I found my net to be a a few KB's faster which might have to do with the lack of firewall.
Synaptic searches,gets and installs the program for you.
Even if GUI crashes one can always go to the console or just restart Xserver and the list goes on.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2008)

xfire said:


> Synaptic searches,gets and installs the program for you.


Synaptic can get you only those components/programs that are included in its repositories. Without repositories, it can't get you whatever you want.



xfire said:


> Even if GUI crashes one can always go to the console or just restart Xserver and the list goes on.



Right, an improper display driver causing an X-server crash will leave you in the cold, unless you're verged with all the 1337 unix commands and can fix the xorg.conf from a backup, your Linux installation is prettymuch screwed.


----------



## xfire (Apr 14, 2008)

The repo's include most of the needed software and if its not included in the repo's and you cant find .deb(or other package that your disto needs) only then your screwed.
      As for x.org all it takes is(in ubuntu) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 14, 2008)

xfire said:


> Other areas in which it beats windows
> Stability
> Installation Speed
> Startup may be as slow as windows(with all the HDD checking and all) but once it starts it's faster.
> ...



Installation speed? Come on, no need to use that. I hope that you only install your OS once anyway.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2008)

You can't generalise with installation speed for all Linux distributions. the 4-odd GB Fedora 8 takes more time than Windows Vista Ultimate.


----------



## xfire (Apr 14, 2008)

Windows needs constant reinstallation. Bta after you install Vista there are many other stuff that need to be installed and some tweaking too but whereas for linux its only a few additional programs IF h/w is configured properly.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2008)

But if Linux isn't configured properly, it's back to the command line you go. Normal people don't like the command line. I shouldn't have to type lines of code to do something in an OS these days. It should be point and click easy. I still like linux (Fedora here), but I try my best not to use the command line, but I will if I have to.

And give us a god-damned unified standard for installers already, ffs! That's the biggest thing that will prevent Linux from taking a significant market share.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> And give us a god-damned unified standard for installers already, ffs! That's the biggest thing that will prevent Linux from taking a significant market share.



I am surprised it doesn't.

That seems kinda basic. 

PS. I have read a book on Ubuntu but have never used linux other than the Disk based ones to access locked computers.


----------



## xfire (Apr 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> And give us a god-damned unified standard for installers already, ffs! That's the biggest thing that will prevent Linux from taking a significant market share.


There can be another way to do it since all of them are not gonna agree on a particular one, a mix of alien with the package manager should do it i.e the package manager should automatically convert it to the one it can use, like gdebi converting a .rpm into a .deb and then installing.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 14, 2008)

xfire said:


> Windows needs constant reinstallation. Bta after you install Vista there are many other stuff that need to be installed and some tweaking too but whereas for linux its only a few additional programs IF h/w is configured properly.



No, Windows doesn't need constant re-installation. Windows needs less people with their hands on the wheel. That's what UAC does, ensure that the user doesn't have both hands on the wheel. 

Nothing else needs to be installed after you install Vista nor does any tweaking need to occur. Not sure what you mean by that statement at all. :shadedshu


----------



## xfire (Apr 14, 2008)

I havent used Vista but I'm not going to comment about it but you might want to read this
Windows does need constant re-installation. I have it crashing very often and even if it doesnt crash it slows down too much and all.
There are many tweakings required to get it to run smoothly just check these two threads
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24912
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119
Than many people have the pleasure of finding that M$ thinks their software isnt legit and have to sort it out over long phonecalls.
The only time linux stopped working completly was when I was toying around to get my mouse to work and I felt it was esier to re-install than to find out how to fix it. Gnome did crash for me once but that was on a remastered version of ubuntu(ultimate ubunutu) and it only crashed when I choose a particular theme but I could use KDE and Gnome worked for other users.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 14, 2008)

xfire said:


> I havent used Vista but I'm not going to comment about it but you might want to read this
> Windows does need constant re-installation. I have it crashing very often and even if it doesnt crash it slows down too much and all.



Thank you for pointing out that UAC article. It made an excellent point that just reiterates what I stated...


```
Cross added that Microsoft's unorthodox method to stop users from wreaking havoc with their systems and to stop software makers from making applications that delved too far into the Windows subsystem was a necessary move.

"We needed to change the ecosystem, and we needed a heavy hammer to do it," Cross added. Cross went on to say that although UAC may be seen as an annoyance to some, but its lasting implications are far more beneficial to Vista users. "Most users, on a daily basis, actually have zero UAC prompts."

Many would say that many users have zero UAC prompts on a daily basis because they have already disabled UAC -- not so says Microsoft. According to Cross, 88% of Vista users have UAC enabled and 66% of Windows sessions do not encounter UAC prompts.
```

So thanks for backing me up on that! 

Windows only needs a re-install if you dorked up the OS yourself (messing with registry) or spyware/virus infection. But that's what UAC is designed to prevent. It does a lot more than just create a prompt, which is similar to Linux, and you'd know that if you read more about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_Account_Control

Windows only crashes with improper drivers (not digitally signed or certified) or application faults. Windows itself will not crash nor will it "slow down and all". 



xfire said:


> There are many tweakings required to get it to run smoothly just check these two threads
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24912
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119
> Than many people have the pleasure of finding that M$ thinks their software isnt legit and have to sort it out over long phonecalls.
> The only time linux stopped working completly was when I was toying around to get my mouse to work and I felt it was esier to re-install than to find out how to fix it. Gnome did crash for me once but that was on a remastered version of ubuntu(ultimate ubunutu) and it only crashed when I choose a particular theme but I could use KDE and Gnome worked for other users.



I added my comments to Jimmy 2004's thread and asked for proof that his "tweaks" actually improved performance. So far nobody has stepped up to the plate with any evidence. Do you know what I see in that thread? Advice to make changes that can make your OS unstable. 

Death Star's guide is just as bad, suggesting people mess with the registry again. Very, very bad idea and encourages making changes that could cause instability. He even recommended defragmenting which has proven to do nothing for performance improvement or longer life of a hard drive. Turning off automatic updates? Okay, his advice is something you should not pay any attention to. 

On the other hand, Linux distros have so many people with their hands in the pot that there's no real guarantee that everything works together. If I install a Windows application in Windows Vista there's a good chance (99%) that it will work. I've installed many Linux applications per the installation instructions and they still do not work. 

But please, I really enjoy my OpenSUSE so do not make me defend Windows nor bash Linux.


----------



## FatForester (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to agree with Wile E on the unified installer for Linux. To reinstall Ubuntu 7.10 I have to go through about 20 lines of command to get it done. That isn't much at all compared to what others have to go through, but would an "average Joe" be able to do it? No. Anybody can if they have some patience and someone guiding them step by step. It's just that most people that use a computer don't want to fool around to get it set up correctly. Not to mention most of them don't appreciate computers enough to go through the learning curve for Linux.

Anyway, I'm on both sides of the Windows debate. I think a reinstall of Windows is a great way to start fresh and reconfigure it, but not out of necessity. The only time Windows becomes unstable for me is after a bad overclock. Other than that, the only time Windows has truly crashed on me has been on Vista 64 because of bad nVidia drivers. That's not Microsoft's fault, but nVidia's.


----------



## xfire (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, lets leave it there. So are you guys still enjoying the drivers(any bugs of any sort?)


----------



## pagalms (Apr 23, 2008)

This is second week when i'm trying to install drivers. And guess what, i can't 
I will charge mah lazor


----------



## btarunr (Apr 23, 2008)

xfire said:


> Ok, lets leave it there. So are you guys still enjoying the drivers(any bugs of any sort?)



Nope. 

The X-Fi module for OSS isn't coded by Creative, so no margin for bugs. 
The module is still tagged 'beta/experimental' but performs better than the 'driver' Creative released for 64-bit Linux a few months ago.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 23, 2008)

pagalms said:


> This is second week when i'm trying to install drivers. And guess what, i can't
> I will charge mah lazor



what distro are you running?

if ubuntu make sure you run first:



> sudo apt-get purge alsa*



and go to sessions in the system settings and disable the alsa volume manager so you don't get and error on boot.

then just execute the .deb package to install and reboot.



btarunr said:


> ...The module is still tagged 'beta/experimental' but performs better than the 'driver' Creative released for 64-bit Linux a few months ago.



i wish they would release a 32-bit driver. i'd like to see implementation of the crystalizer and proper 5.1 distribution.

if nvidia and ati can release linux drivers no problem and realtek as well for they sound chips (even though we all use alsa) why can't creative??

do they really have that much on their plate?!?!


----------



## pagalms (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep Ubuntu.
Ok here's story what happened:
Executed *.deb package, got error - build-essential was missing. Ok installed it and launched *.deb again. Seems to be ok. Changed all to use OSS in Sound control panel and reboot. Bang! It's not working. Hmm, maybe i must reinstall drivers. Executed *.deb package again to reinstall package. Nothing. Ok, let's try to remove it and install again. Cant uninstall oss-linux, got error.



> sh: Can't open /usr/lib/oss/scripts/restore_drv.sh
> dpkg: error processing oss-linux (--remove):
> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
> Building OSS Modules for Linux-unknown 2.6.22-14-generic
> ...



Now iļl try what you said.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 23, 2008)

also make sure you install the build essential, they are the compiling modules for any source code to build a compatible version for your kernel.



> sudo apt-get install build-essential



to remove and start over use this command



> sudo apt-get purge oss*


----------



## pagalms (Apr 23, 2008)

I messed up everything 


> sudo apt-get purge alsa*


This one took whole Gnome with it. I decided to go easyest way and reinstall all. Since i broke my last Ubuntu CD, this time i installed Kubuntu. And yaaaaay, got sound working without problems. Only Kmix can't detect something and i can't control volume in panel. Let's see what happens in Gnome.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 24, 2008)

ALSA doesn't support X-Fi yet.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ALSA doesn't support X-Fi yet.



i know..


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 29, 2008)

i can't get OSS installed on hardy..

i get this..



> Building OSS Modules for Linux-unknown 2.6.24-16-generic
> cd: 3: can't cd to /usr/lib/oss/build
> sh: Can't open install.sh
> Starting Open Sound System
> ...



what do i do? any suggestions?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

Compile from source?


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 30, 2008)

probably gonna have to.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 30, 2008)

Running the latest Ubuntu, x64 bit. I cant seem to get the OSS to recognize my X-fi. 

audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback. 

I get that when I run a  test in the Sounds menu.

any thoughts


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 30, 2008)

just compile, got em working fine

http://www.4front-tech.com/developer/sources/stable/gpl/oss-v4.0-build1015-src-gpl.tar.bz2

all build instructions contained here

http://www.4front-tech.com/developer/sources/stable/gpl/oss-v4.0-build1015-src-gpl.txt

though i would like the volume control to work with it.

or even an oss mixer, can't seem to find one anywhere.

i installed python-oss but don't know how to execute it.


----------

